# Share your most interesting/scariest/shocking Expat experience!



## syndyz (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll start!: 

I lived as an expat from the USA in Sumatra, Indonesia. After 9/11 our small American school was enclosed in high fences and a guard gate was installed. The American moms' cars were then subjected to daily bomb checks by armed, Indonesian guards who carried machine guns....even when we had our kids in the car! A pretty troubling thing for American children to experience....


----------



## NotHuman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Best advice*

I hope you take this the right way, as I am trying to be objective.

You are American, from Texas ('Bush country') of all places, your country is generally hated by millions (if not billions) of people around the world, treat visitors to the US like criminals and deny them basic human rights, have a private army (Blackwater) accused of being on an 'Christian' crusade to wipe-out Muslims (you are currently residing in a country which is 80% Islamic), are disrespectful of foreign cultures and have a superiority complex, exploit third world labour and pay them pennies to help keep the bankrupt US economy afloat, and generally think you are God's gift to humanity.

Get used to being treated like a pariah - and not just in Islamic countries like Indonesia. Even the Canadians don't like the Yanks! Do I need to say more?


----------



## 11thProvExpat (Jul 30, 2008)

NotHuman said:


> I hope you take this the right way, as I am trying to be objective.
> 
> You are American, from Texas ('Bush country') of all places, your country is generally hated by millions (if not billions) of people around the world, treat visitors to the US like criminals and deny them basic human rights, have a private army (Blackwater) accused of being on an 'Christian' crusade to wipe-out Muslims (you are currently residing in a country which is 80% Islamic), are disrespectful of foreign cultures and have a superiority complex, exploit third world labour and pay them pennies to help keep the bankrupt US economy afloat, and generally think you are God's gift to humanity.
> 
> Get used to being treated like a pariah - and not just in Islamic countries like Indonesia. Even the Canadians don't like the Yanks! Do I need to say more?


WOW, talk about a threadkiller. syndyz said nothing in her post to warrant such a rude and nasty response. She simply asked for people to share interesting expat experiences.

As far as Canadians not liking Yanks - you are dead wrong. My husband and I have lived in Canada for over 3 years and we have been shown nothing but kindness and friendship from the Canadians. When I do encounter someone that dislikes American policies they still treat me with respect as a person. I have never had anyone attack me like you just attacked syndyz. 

I don't care who you are or where you are from, there is no excuse for treating another human being as a pariah. None. That includes Americans. None of us get to choose where we are born so why would you judge someone based on that??? America is made up of people from all races, religions, walks of life and political backgrounds. To tar us all with the same brush is just plain ignorant.


----------



## NotHuman (Jul 10, 2009)

Threadkiller? Possibly, yes. Obviously, I am generalising. I've been to the US on 5 occasions and met lots of nice people - some becoming friends.

On my 6th trip, I saw the dark side of the American ideology of anyone who is a visitor to the US is either a criminal or a terrorist. Speak with a funny voice? Last name sound 'Islamic'? Perhaps just be unlucky enough to catch one of the many malcontents who work for US immigration. Either way these fascists will find a way to make your life a living hell - if only for a few hours at least.

After behaving like a patriot in the US, spending lots of money there as a tourist, doing numerous good deeds, I get treated like dirt on my 6th attempt to enter the US. Subsequently, my life, and my marriage, was wrecked for no good reason.

The real problem with American ideology is your superior attitude. You think everyone else owes the US some kind of debt and we should all grovel before you. What really irritates me is the your version of 'Christianity' - a distorted version of this faith underpins your superior attitude towards other people and cultures who are not Christian.

I've seen or read of enough obscenities committed by the US in foreign countries to know that you will never change until you are invaded and have to suffer the same atrocities. I speak of the same atrocities that you have been inflicting upon the rest of the world since the 'brat' that grew up out of the War of Independence became a spoiled, bullying brat in adult form.

History is littered with American intervention in foreign affairs and wherever you have been, you have caused suffering. History is written by those whose desire is to conceal the truth and with a desire to make the US look like a benevolent policeman who brings justice to the rest of the world. The truth is your country has profitted from wars all around the world for more years than I care to think of. And all of this at the cost to the ordinary American taxpayer who has neither the courage, the desire, or the integrity to accept what their country has become after those early years of Independence.

Fortunately (or perhaps unfortunately), and by virtue of a free internet, the US can no longer conceal it's blood lust and it's arrogance in trying to dictate to other countries. We in the real world, who do not have their noses stuck in the air, looking at blue skies and thinking we are holier than thou, get to see what the US does day-in, day-out. We get to see your propaganda for what it is. We see the atrocities you commit and try to conceal. We see so much which belies what you claim to be. You are what you are. Muslims call the US the 'Great Satan' and I have come to understand why they do this. I think it is a title well justified.

I cannot say I despise Americans wholesale, but I do despise a continued political and idological system which continues with it's obsession to make other countries comply with it's own determination of moral behaviour. It's one thing to expect others to follow your view of how we should all behave, it's another thing when you betray your own principles. In other words, practice what you preach.

As for the bigots, blackmailers, racists and thugs who work for US immigration and other branches of Homeland Security, and whom think they can terrorise innocent travellers to the US, they are a clear example of how degenerative your country is. For those of us who are victims of this state-sponsored and controlled terrorism, we will not change our views.

If you had the guts to admit to your crimes and make recompense, had the decency to treat visitors to the US with some dignity, and made your Presidents obey the Constitution and not treat it like a piece of toilet paper, then you will earn some respect. But that will never happen. Your mentality and ideology is deeply entrenched into your psyche and you will ultimately be the architects of your own destruction. You are the victims of your own ignorance, greed and contempt for other cultures. That is why you have to hide inside cages when living in countries you intimidate and exploit for profit.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

11thProvExpat said:


> WOW, talk about a threadkiller. syndyz said nothing in her post to warrant such a rude and nasty response. She simply asked for people to share interesting expat experiences.
> 
> As far as Canadians not liking Yanks - you are dead wrong. My husband and I have lived in Canada for over 3 years and we have been shown nothing but kindness and friendship from the Canadians. When I do encounter someone that dislikes American policies they still treat me with respect as a person. I have never had anyone attack me like you just attacked syndyz.
> 
> I don't care who you are or where you are from, there is no excuse for treating another human being as a pariah. None. That includes Americans. None of us get to choose where we are born so why would you judge someone based on that??? America is made up of people from all races, religions, walks of life and political backgrounds. To tar us all with the same brush is just plain ignorant.



Couldn't have put it better myself. Thanks for that!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

P.S. NotHuman is no longer with us.


----------



## syndyz (Aug 15, 2009)

*Thanks!*



Fatbrit said:


> P.S. NotHuman is no longer with us.


Thanks for letting me know....it was quite a shock to log on & read that reply to my innocent question....I have never had anything like that directed at me....Frankly, I was going to cancel my new membership.

I too have traveled extensively and met many great people....I have never felt hated or threatened....... 

Anyway, all my expat friends have interesting stories, and I thought it would be fun to read more....  Best to all! Cindy


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

syndyz said:


> I too have traveled extensively and met many great people....I have never felt hated or threatened.......


Shake your mouse pointer over them aggressively when they irritate you. NotHuman seems to have had issues with everything and everyone -- I wouldn't take it personally.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> P.S. NotHuman is no longer with us.


Thank you:>)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately ignorance is a world wide phenomena. 

I was fortunate to meet considerable more open hearted people during 25+ years throughout Europe and a large part of the US then hare brained mossbacks. Live and let live; do not make them live their lives your way; give and take.

Immigration pulled my elderly mother out last fall. Horror! She was the immigration officers very first check ten years to the day and he recognized her unusual name. Some sort of a reunion:>)


----------

